# riding hats and boots



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi all

i have recently taken up horse riding again and have been borrowing hats from the centre but now has come the time to buy my own as its definetly not a phase (!) - does anyone know somewhere good but cheap to buy things like boots and hats from ?? i only ride once a week so dont want to spend loads but want something good too....

thanks susie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

drawn-to-animals said:


> hi all
> 
> i have recently taken up horse riding again and have been borrowing hats from the centre but now has come the time to buy my own as its definetly not a phase (!) - does anyone know somewhere good but cheap to buy things like boots and hats from ?? i only ride once a week so dont want to spend loads but want something good too....
> 
> thanks susie


Tesco .............


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Or robinsons on-line??


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, i noticed Tesco are stocking horsey things now, also argos have a few things
Argos - www.argos.co.uk


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Best to get your hat expertly fitted though! Having had a horse kick my head I was very glad of my well fitting hat!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Totally agree a hat must be new and fitted,never buy second hand hats you never know if they have been dropped.


----------



## Broxdown (Jan 18, 2008)

Plenty of boots on ebay - get your hat new if poss., Champion used to be quite reasonably priced.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Only problem with buying online is you cant get your hat or boots fitted. Boots arent so bad but personally i like to makesure they are comfy and fit properly. The hat must be fitted by a professional


----------



## Chikadee (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't think it matters if you do spend a lot on a hat and boots, a hat especially as it is so important! Theres cheap riding boots in tescos believe it or not, but a hat, honestly make sure you get one that fits well and that is not second hand


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Or robinsons on-line??


hi

just want to say thank you all of you for your suggestions - i also spoke to our instructor and she suggested robinsons too.... i live really close to there so am going to go down this weekend and get the hat fitted properly then we can try on the boots to.

thanks again, susie


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I bought my hat and boots from lidl last year, there still going strong. Although its a military operation trying to get the boots off!!
there made from some sort of plastic, when your feet get a bit warm an sweaty they seem to create quite abit of suction!


----------

